# 27 to old to start?



## Nige (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi all members, read a LOT of posts trying to pick up as much info as possible. Great site v.glad I found it. You all seem to have a great deal of dedication to your bodies, I hold a great deal of respect for you all.

I'm 27, heading for 28 this year and completely embarresed with how my body looks. I'm 6ft and just over 16 stone, overweight!! - I need help removing this flabby chest, awful gut and general tips for a healthy training routine I can stick too, not another fad diet or fix it quick pill!

What have I done, or doing to fix it so far! (Began 2 months ago to the day).

EVERYDAY 1/2 hr on a step machine at high rate.

EVERYDAY In press position, 20 reps with 10Kg (3 sets)

EVERYDAY 3 sets 20 of situps or more until fail. (this ones working, so far so good)

EVERY OTHER DAY - 50 Pressups

SAT AND SUN - CYCLE 10 miles

Any help/comments on diet, workouts would be very helpfull, someone please tell me how to get rid of this awefull flabby chest!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

You're never too old, I've just started training again, and I'm the same age. Basically your routine looks pretty good, you could try running or rowing maybe if you don't have any problems with that, best time to train is before you have breakfast (this is your most important meal of the day) in the morning, also try to drop your carbs big time (under 50gram a day would be ideal), keep your calories pretty low, around 2500-ish, protein about 200g, and about 50-100grams of fat (yes thats right) you shouldn't expect this overnight. You could try some fat burners also, some are pretty good, don't ask me which ones, cos I don't know, never tried any (tester hint to suppliers  ). Theres a lot of information on the diet section that should cover most foods you should and shouldn't eat. As for losing weight around the chest, it will all come off eventually, your body has to take fat from somewhere.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi mate, welcome to the board!

Insantity makes some good points, only thing I'd add is to make sure you are consuming some quality carbs and protein immediately following your workout.

Maybe also incorporate a wider range of weight training exercises. Have you ever heard of Body-For-Life ?

As for supplement fat-burners, as long as you are continuing to make progress I wouldnt worry using any supplements yet.



L


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

27 is definitely not too late to start. I've known people start training in their 60s.

I think you should do more weight training. If possible do a full routine, training 3 times a week for about 45 mins with weights. The body for life program would be an excellent way to start. Unfortunately I dont have any of the leaflets left else I'd have sent you one. You can go to http://www.bodyforlife.com/ and read about it.

The thing about losing weight is that its very hard to dictate where you lose the fat from. One of your main goals is obviously to tone up your chest. To do this you need to lower your bodyfat all over, it wont just go from the chest alone. Obviously the cardio will help burn some fat, but it will also cause you to lose lean muscular weight unless you weight train too. Lifting preserves your muscle - use it or lose it. Plus the more muscular weight you have, the more calories your body burns to survive, hence the less fat you store.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Definitly not to late mate... I got considerably out of shape in my middle 20's and didnt make a conserted effort until I had a panic attack at the age of 28.........

Im now almost 32 and im in the best shape ive ever been.....

Good bush of lads on this board you'll get all the support and encouragement you need.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

mate im 28 just gone and have only realy been serious about training for the last 6 months or so so i know its not to old


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I picked it up again last year at 33 - never been stronger or leaner.


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

looks like your not to old then nige  goodluck and enjoy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am 44 and the senior guy here

Sanity has a good idea, lowering the carbs and raising the protein and fats.

SilentBob is spot on using resistance training for muscle mass.

The more I read the more I feel that resistance training is more important than the cardio. The requirement for fuel is higher for muscles than fat by 10 times. Rebuilding the muscles also burns calories when you are sleeping.

There is a way to do cardio and resistance training and this is circuit training. The whole body gets worked together with no rest and this is done using weights. Porbably might be the best for you.

If fat loss is what you are really looking for then you might want to do a little research on Atkins diet.

Also drink alot of water and when you feel hungry slam down some water.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, good luck matey and keep posting, the best information on here than anywhere else.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

27 is definately not too old, you're never too old, it's just that when u are really old (pensioner) that it's harder to train to loose fat or build muscle.

if u have any other questions, just ask away  good luck


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Mate if you have started training then its definitely not too late... as all have said... good stuff mate...


----------



## Nige (Apr 19, 2004)

Just want to say thanks for the posts. (SilentBob) - I've put more weights into my routine now, bench pressing my son (whos nearly 3) loves the attention every night after I get home from work!! - Seriously though, more weights and protein have definatly made a change to how I feel a day or so after.. first time in years I actually feel "better".. (sounds like some crappy advert this doesn't it!) anyway I'm going to keep up the hard work and I'll post again in about a month let u know how its going.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Keep it up mate. Your never too old to start.


----------



## youngster (Aug 2, 2004)

guys look im new to this place and im really young but the thing is i havent even started my 3rd year of secondary school,but im 5"10 and really skinny i want some advice in gaining muscle,please can you help me?

sorry for posting it hear dont know how to start my own?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

youngster said:


> sorry for posting it hear dont know how to start my own?


 For you, click on the "Getting started" section from the main page, and then the "New Thread" button that will be at the top left hand corner of the page. (If you click on a specific thread to read, this button changes to a "Post Reply button, which might be why you didn't spot it). You're best starting a new thread as more people will probably read it. Having said that of course I'll now be proved wrong by loads of people responding here  .

Martin


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

at your age mate, your muscular size will be very dependent on your genes, if your 5'10 at that age then youve probably sprouted quite quickly. If this is the case then maybe your height will now slow down and you will begin to fill your frame.

I wouldnt take any kind of real intense training too seriously at your age but certainly have a go. It will stand you in good stead for the years ahead when you do really start to get into it. If your still growing then be careful and dont try and go to heavy.

Apart from that, eating a good diet will help a lot. plenty of protein!


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Be warned - do not lift too much or too heavy at such an early age-or you WILL stunt your growth... I'm talking from personal experiance here. At the age you are now you will be growing, and you my find it hard to put weight on... (Lucky B**tard  ) make sure your diet is good (get into good habits now and you will be glad of it later) and use your own body for resistance exercises - pull-ups, squats, push ups.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

At 14 I would do body weight movements like pushups, pullups, dips, run bleachers, burpies and stuff like that.

No big weights.

Up your eating and protein and you will be ok.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

eat more food youngster, lots of porridge and whole meal toast in the moring. chicken/tuna butties for lunch, lots of them. and plenty of pasta with lots of greated cheese. throw in some steaks and drink a couple of pints of full fat milk. should put a stone on in know time.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For the youngster, the last 3 post are spot on. 

As for the oldster........lol. Lifting weights is the best cardio and body transformation there is. Kinda like sculpting.  Never to late (weights) and never to young (bodyweight).


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i hate to play devils advocate (thats a total lie, i love it) but there is absolutely no truth in the "don't do weights if your under 16/18/whatever". old wives tale.

have a gander at muscletalk.co.uk, go to the progress journals section, and check out a girl called "sarahlouiselovesyou" (or something crap like that). she is 14 and we knocked her up a routine thats a pretty good introduction for a youngster. not heavy weight, but weights all the same.

think about it this way guys:

young MA's and gymnasts have the most horrendus stresses placed on thier bodies from an early age, far more than any (well constructed) weight routine. a quick google search will yeild results for 50kg bodyweight 14 y/o chineese girls C+Jing more than i can, and indeed, most on this forum can. they are in perfect health and go on to be sucessful (injury free) lifters in years to come.

moderation is the name of the game here. a light introduction to weight training, coupled with a strong emphasis on flexabilty, good diet (for health, not BB muscle gain) and general cardiorespiritory fitness is the key imo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

also, to the topic poster. i gt my dad into weights at the age of 51. he loves it.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

late, this time next year , youll be glad you started. and welcome to uk-muscle.


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

I once heard:

18 = average peak of stamina

27 = peak of strength


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jago25_98 said:


> I once heard:
> 
> 18 = average peak of stamina
> 
> 27 = peak of strength


Well I dont know about that but I am 45 and am the strongest I have ever been. Its all in the head.


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome mate...an long as you can walk and feed yourself you can train. 

My advice would be to ease your self into it, don't try and do everthing at once because it will break your routine to much and you may think it's too much at stop.

If you start by just eating a little cleaner and throwing in a protein shake - diet done.

Weights followed by cardio 3 days a week - fitness done.

Then in a month or two you'll see results which will motivate you to do more and what you're already doing will seem like routine and you'll think you've been doing it for years. Then doing a little extra won't be to drastic of a change on day to day living.

that'll be 2c


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is what I tell people. All you have to do is walk through the doors at the gym. If you feel down just do reps. If you feel good go for a personal best. Just make it fun or you wont come back. If you make gains then it is always fun. Ever notice that one guys favorite excercise is the excercise that he is best at?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2004)

winger said:


> Well I dont know about that but I am 45 and am the strongest I have ever been. Its all in the head.


yep. true.


----------

